# Am I weird?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've realized lately that there is very little in the way of classical music that I don't like, and I was just wondering am I normal of a music fan in general, there's a lot of modern music I don't like, but classical I can listen to all day long any composer just about and be happy. What about you?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Does this include modern classical including 12-tone and avant-garde stuff? If so, then I also do not dislike any composers. I'm not sure if this is normal or not. Judging from reading around here, most people do not embrace all classical music, and typically only a couple of periods, in which they also do not like a few composers typically.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I enjoy a good many modern classical composers, there are a few who I can't get into or understand, Schoenberg, and Penderecki are two modern composers I like. Webern I don't, I just can't get into him. With the modern composers it's on a case by case example.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I means you're easily pleased. You lack discriminating taste but I suppose you'll be happy regardless.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Manok said:


> I've realized lately that there is very little in the way of classical music that I don't like, and I was just wondering am I normal of a music fan in general, there's a lot of modern music I don't like, but classical I can listen to all day long any composer just about and be happy. What about you?


Yup, I pretty much like it all. Which is why I get enraged when someone disses even an early Haydn symphony. I guess not all people are privileged with such good ears as our own.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That's not weird. Modern music is sort of a minefield of crass commercialism and lowest common denominator junk; the same isn't true for classical.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I see it as a situation in which I like all music, some more than others. 

I find my tolerance growing as I age, whereas a lot of people find their tolerance decreases. 

Different strokes for different folks, I suppose.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I enjoy most things, so I guess not, but then most people think I'm weird too.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I think one has to be relatively open minded to be receptive to classical and opera anyway. I cant remember meeting anyone who just likes one aspect of classical music, so...no your not weird attention seeking yeah but not weird.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think the truth is that most of us like at least some music if not a lot or even most music from all periods, but there is an enormously vocal minority who hate modern music and another enormously vocal minority who like it almost exclusively. There is also a vocal minority who hate "light classical."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

humanbean said:


> Yup, I pretty much like it all. Which is why I get enraged when someone disses even an early Haydn symphony. I guess not all people are privileged with such good ears as our own.


Do try to avoid getting enraged it's no good for your blood pressure and you may get arrested.
Any body who likes most music either isn't actually listening or is brain dead or not choosy enough.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> I think one has to be relatively open minded to be receptive to classical and opera anyway. I cant remember meeting anyone who just likes one aspect of classical music, so...no your not weird attention seeking yeah but not weird.


You obviously don't mix with our Wagner madmen.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you weird? That depends. 

Do you like opera?

If you do, then you are a proper weirdo.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Do try to avoid getting enraged it's no good for your blood pressure and you may get arrested.
> Any body who likes most music either isn't actually listening or is brain dead or not choosy enough.




Try to accept _moody_ for what he is, _Manok_, a cantankerous geezer. I am in the _Moira_ camp - I like a lot of genres, some more than others. Note that I am also a geezer, and cantankerous where _poley_ is concerned.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here, Hilltroll.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Manok said:


> I've realized lately that there is very little in the way of classical music that I don't like, and I was just wondering am I normal of a music fan in general, there's a lot of modern music I don't like, but classical I can listen to all day long any composer just about and be happy. What about you?


Considering all the possible ways to be weird, I think you have chosen wisely.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

People who like Michael Nyman are weird.


----------

